
Aesthetic Engine: Generative Art in Clojure - igt0
https://github.com/BRUTALISM/BRU-9
======
lsh
I recall this related article posted on hackernews recently:
[http://www.tylerlhobbs.com/writings/watercolor](http://www.tylerlhobbs.com/writings/watercolor)

------
lsh
google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4Xkwcia...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4XkwciawMxIJ:http://brutalism.rs/project/aesthetic-
engine-2/%2Bhttp://brutalism.rs/projects/aesthetic-engine-2/&hl=en&ct=clnk)

------
brudgers
Looks like the home page has gone missing.

